# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  S'u mbaruan batutat?

## MI CORAZON

Si nuk paskan te mbaruar keto batuta, xhanem ?!
Di68, Manciste, Forever, Ihti , Toro..e populli,  pershendetje! 
Paskeni hap e mbyllur nje teme te tere brenda dites ju shoke, por s'paskam ditur gje. 
Manciste ' Per qill e per dhe, ktu ka tradhti burra' s'e ka thene Cubel Breca, por Pjeter Mustaqekuqi tek 'Operacioni Zjarri'.
Kenga qe ke kenduar eshte nga 'Ata ishin kater' me Astrit Cerma , Jani Riza...etj etj..
'Korieret' ishte vertet i tmerrshem, me kujtohet qe ua hengri ujku kepucet,,,le qe me duket ua hengri kembet fare...rrrrrrrr . Luan ai aktor ...ia harrova emrin...hmmmmm ai qe luan 'Cifti i lumtur'...
Kurse ai qe thote duke ngrene makaronat  (une te fruj), eshte nga filmi 'Guximtaret' .
(Njerka thuaj , njerkaaaaaa) , eshte nga filmi 'Ne shtepine tone' qe eshte xhiruar tek shkolla ime. le qe te gjithe filmat e Kinostudios 'Shqiperia e re' jane xhiruar ne shkollen time!  :buzeqeshje: 

S'me kujtohet tani ndonje batute e pathene me pare, por do mendohem , promise!

----------


## Fringo

Po ai filmi me hapin e shokeve, ke pallati jot osh xhiru Corze?
Ca borgjezesh, ke shkolla ime, vetem "Komisari i drites" mund te jete xhiruar (lol)

E ma men kur i thot Rudines, moj fisnikja ime!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Si eshte ky film ? Kush luan?  :i hutuar:  
 Ma kujto nje cike.

----------


## forever

hahahhaha, mundet

ok, batute e re 
"nje per mamin nje per babin" 

hint: molle te kuqe

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kur xhirohej nje film!

----------


## Fringo

Forever

Kur po xhirohej nje film me VIktor Zhustin qe ra ne burg me duket, a dicka e tille athere.

Corze, si mi se ma men filmin ti, ka pas kolone zanore i kong te Kozma dushit (a.k.a. syperdha)

Dua une me s shokeve te mi
ne aksion te shkoj te punoj

KY ishte i cun dhe ai bente pjese ne nje si pune orkestre, dhe nuk donte te ikte ne aksion, po me ne fund, u bind pasi pati dhe nje aksident automobilistik, dhe shkoi ne aksion me kitarre ne dore.

----------


## Fringo

Po ket film

Kush do te marre toke nga ato te Xhem Panxhes?
Une!

Dhe pandi Raidhi ulet, e merr nje cope toke ne dore, e fillon e kendon
Toka jone eeeeeeee
.......................
Ndersa fshataret e tjere, mblidhen rreth tij e i mbajne ison.

Ju ma vrate baben, ju ma vrate

----------


## MI CORAZON

aha, ok...me ADUSHIN , ai qe luan ' Lume drite' me Ymer Balen !

----------


## MI CORAZON

'Toke e pergjakur'

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Manciste_ 
> *
> 
> Ju ma vrate baben, ju ma vrate*


Ky quksi qe e thote kete batute, ka qene tek 'Petro Nini'. Krist me duket quhej !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## forever

ku te lini radhe ju me lidhje DSL te kthesh pergjigje!  :buzeqeshje: 

" Te vrane o Miti te vrane"

----------


## MI CORAZON

Mitiiiiiiiii, djaleeeee more djaleeeeeeeeeee!!!
Edhe Miti duke shku me vrap e duke u rrezu neper plisa..

----------


## Fringo

lol
Po kjo kenga ku eshte kenduar


Shtepite me tulla o sa kan lezet
parti ne-nena jone perjete
O e bere fshatin o posi qytet
perti ne-nena jone perjet

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga forever_ 
> *ku te lini radhe ju me lidhje DSL te kthesh pergjigje! 
> 
> *


Pergjigjet e shpejta kushtojne 50 $ ne muaj pervec takses !

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Manciste_ 
> *lol
> Po kjo kenga ku eshte kenduar
> 
> 
> Shtepite me tulla o sa kan lezet
> parti ne-nena jone perjete
> O e bere fshatin o posi qytet
> perti ne-nena jone perjet*



E kendonte Goni kete kenge!  :buzeqeshje: 

'Beni ecen vete' 

P.S. Na lejo o administrator te kthejme dy pergjigje ne 60 sekonda. Uaaaaa...... me limite kto !  :perqeshje:

----------


## Fringo

Po kjo?

ket e ka pas knu Alida Hisku, po eshte imortalizuar ne nje film (lol)

Anes e pas anes o
lumit te fshatit tim
dalin vajzat trimeresha
djersa ne ball u ndrin

----------


## MI CORAZON

Lumturine rrisin ooooo
vajzat tona duararta
lule jane vec atooooo oooooooo
lulet e gezimit oooooo oooo
lulet e gezimit ooooooooo

me eren e fushes ooooo oooo
o me eren e malit ooo oooo
dashurine rrisin vajzat
per djemt e forumit ooooo oooo
per djemt e forumit oooooo!!!!! 

thenk ju !

Ne te njejtin film eshte kenduar, Manciste.

----------


## forever

bravo bravo 
tak tufa e luleve aty kthehet andej nga ishte nisur dhe fytyra e atij (te atit) shtremberohet nga surpriza

----------


## Fringo

S'ta hedh dot njeri ty


Po kete


Me ka marre malli 
shume me ka marre
ne dhomen time
nuk mbaj me kalendar
dhe nje qe pata
e bera cope e cike
kush i beri muajt
me nga 30 dite

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Manciste_ 
> *S'ta hedh dot njeri ty
> 
> 
> Po kete
> 
> 
> Me ka marre malli 
> shume me ka marre
> ...


Eshte kenduar ne movie kjo kenge? Se s'ka shume qe ka dale kjo!

----------

